# Lincoln please read 2



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry about the duplicate heading but J asked us not to post on it,
I believe if your awaiting as to weather they will cancel or not you will have a very long wait.
My guess is they wont cancel under any circumstances because that means refunds all round, they will if reqd put on the the most miserable dampest show ever, even if there is inadequate camping/parking
that way the shows there, up to you if you attend or not and no refunds
We will see, place your bets please,
PS im booked so hoping for a heatwave come the weekend
Geo


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Geo

I know what you mean regarding cancelling the rally but all I can do in my original post is pass on to the members what Warners have told me.

I asked folks not to post so it was quick and easy for attendees to get updates, as that is all that will be on there, at least this second thread will give them a chance to air there views.


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi all
They were on site today looking very glum.
I spoke with the showground manager and he doesn't want it to go ahead and was hoping to offer them an alternative date.
There are still people 200 meters away from the showground who cannot get to their homes.
The showground is still covered with marquees and rubbish from the Lincolnshire show as they cannot get on to take them away.
The grounds men seem to think they have a spring that has emerged near to the toilet block nearest the main entrance, they say if they have a week of sun and wind they may be able to get onto the grass to clear up, and the forecast is rain rain rain. 
They pumped 33,00 litres of water out of the septic tanks which was just enough to allow use of the toilets in the main buildings for two hours for a presentation evening.
The dryer areas of the showground are still standing in 2" of water.
I personally cannot see any way the show could go ahead.
Just a thought, in three weeks it is the “Living Islam” week on the showground, maybe we should hope for divine intervention.
James


----------

